# Check out my pet YouTube channel!!!



## Sticky Feets (Jan 25, 2018)

My channel is Sticky Feets. Started way before I got my Hoppy (leopard tortoise) who I just learned may or may not have hatchling failure syndrome...he hasn't been gaining weight. So I just made a video about it since there's literally none on YouTube that provides correct info on hatchling care.

Here's the video 





Let me know if there's some other topic (tortoise and non-tortoise related) that needs more advertisement to the general reptile community and I'll see if I'm knowledgeable enough to make one. Always looking for more ideas

Thanks!!


----------



## wellington (Jan 25, 2018)

If you think your tort is failing, I would give him a uvb bulb inside for daily uvb exposure and feed some mazuri into his diet if you haven't.


----------



## wellington (Jan 25, 2018)

Otherwise the video is pretty good. Love the dog, too darn cute and maybe a bit jealous lol.


----------



## Sticky Feets (Jan 26, 2018)

wellington said:


> If you think your tort is failing, I would give him a uvb bulb inside for daily uvb exposure and feed some mazuri into his diet if you haven't.


Thanks, Repticon is tomorrow thank goodness


----------

